# PSE Bow Madness



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

Who has shot these bows? What are they like?

I saw one the other day and it looked really nice. I picked it up and it felt good in my hand and that's not the way previous PSE bows have felt to me.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Very nice line of bows for the money. Soooooooooo you had it in your hand and didn't shoot it LOL that would have answered all your questions. Bottom line your going to learn nothing unless you need someone else's approval on what you shoot. What I like and what you like can be in two different worlds. These types of questions always slay me-----they are approval seeking questions. Go shoot one for yourself they are very nice IMHO.:beer::wink:


----------



## vandollr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Pse*

I agree with Dale B-1, go shoot the bow, I'm a PSE dealer and did a mini review on some of the 2009 bows, including the Bow Madness. I was very impressed and so have my customers. Go to www.thebowdoctor.net to look at some of the speeds I got. PM with any questions.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I am going to be testing one for the review this year.


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> Very nice line of bows for the money. Soooooooooo you had it in your hand and didn't shoot it LOL that would have answered all your questions. Bottom line your going to learn nothing unless you need someone else's approval on what you shoot. What I like and what you like can be in two different worlds. These types of questions always slay me-----they are approval seeking questions. Go shoot one for yourself they are very nice IMHO.::wink:


:thumbs_do

If they slay you then don't comment. I didn't shoot it because I did not have time. I was just curious if anyone had an experience (good or bad) that I might learn from. In the future when I ask for opinions act like I'm not talking to you cause I'm not. :thumbs_do


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

vandollr said:


> I agree with Dale B-1, go shoot the bow, I'm a PSE dealer and did a mini review on some of the 2009 bows, including the Bow Madness. I was very impressed and so have my customers. Go to www.thebowdoctor.net to look at some of the speeds I got. PM with any questions.


I am going to go shoot one. As I mentioned to super ditz dale. I picked it up that day but did not have time to shoot. I've discovered when I'm trying to make up my mind about a bow it helps me to shoot several bows, even one that I may not like. To get a better comparison to what I thinks feels good. That takes time.

That particular day I was taking a friend of mine to the shop that has never been hunting in his life. It wasn't time to shoot. 

People like Dale B-1-pain cause a lot of people not to post even the simplest questions. I could care less what dale B-1 pain thinks about my question. Judgmental know it alls need to stay out the threads they don't like.


----------



## aboa (Sep 6, 2008)

shot the BM 32 today 70 lb. bow set at 29 inch draw turned down to 60 lb. 320 grain arrow at 299 same bow arrow and draw weight at 27 inches at 281 I thought it was a smooth draw and very stable at full draw IMO a very nice bow and you cant beat the price


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

aboa said:


> shot the BM 32 today 70 lb. bow set at 29 inch draw turned down to 60 lb. 320 grain arrow at 299 same bow arrow and draw weight at 27 inches at 281 I thought it was a smooth draw and very stable at full draw IMO a very nice bow and you cant beat the price


Thanks for sharing your experience. That's what I was asking for. It's great to have intelligent archers on AT.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I shot the XS, proly the most smooth bow I have ever shot. I was very impressed. If I had not just gotten an X-Force,, I would be shooting a Bow Madness!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

LOVED IT SO MUCH I ORDERED AN MADNESS XL AND HAVING AT MEMBER APAnTN PUT CUSTOM STRINGS AND SUPERTUNING IT,SHOULD BE SHOOTING IT THIS WEEK:thumbs_up


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

HOYT68 said:


> LOVED IT SO MUCH I ORDERED AN MADNESS XL AND HAVING AT MEMBER APAnTN PUT CUSTOM STRINGS AND SUPERTUNING IT,SHOULD BE SHOOTING IT THIS WEEK:thumbs_up


Wow I'm impressed. Thanks for sharing your experience. Life is so much simpler when people share their experience and not their opinion.


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

*Bm*

I have shot all three! I would say it is one of the most underated bows on the market!! These bows are the real deal! Speed and vibe free and super quiet! Not a bad one in the bunch! Can't beat the great price!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I've shot the 32", and liked it a lot.


----------



## hunter97051 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have an XL on order. I shot the one Cory (the owner of xXx Archery) has and it shoots awesome. So now I have one on order. With all the bows out there and Cory shoots one what is that saying???


----------



## BURF (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad to hear the good reviews, i'm currently looking for a new bow right now. I had a Fred Bear Lights Out, and sold it last year. I loved the bow, but needed money fast. I'm trying to decide right now between the Bow Madness and the Truth 2.


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*Bow ?*

I have a 09 GX Dream season and chose it over the bow madness for the speed and the balance of the bow !

I have been shooting a 1 cam bow for years and thought I never would switch back to a 2 cam bow, But I shot the dreamseason and Wow !

The bow madness is a great bow also and at a cheaper price just not as fast and did not balance right for me .

I do think you were a little hard on Dale b1 I think he was saying just to shoot one you may like it . And He was making a joke you may have took the wrong way ! 

I am someone who keeps a bow for 2-5 years for hunting and loves the bow I am shooting and when I shoot some of the new ones after I have been shooting the same bow for 3 or so years I am blown away on how much the bows have improved over that time period in speed smoothness and how quiet they are !


----------



## GBgaurdian (Feb 9, 2007)

I just picked up a bm 32 and have a bm xl on order. I dont think you can beat these bows for the price. they are fast for single cams and are dead quiet and shock free. gotta change the strings out right away though as most know that the stock pse strings arent great


----------



## holtzy3 (Apr 19, 2011)

holy crap my coach just let me pull hers and it was the smoothest draw EVER im goint to try to buy the 2011 model


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have an XL If you can find a better bow for the money, I suggest you buy it instead.


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

Great shooting bow for a greater price.


----------



## txmouse123 (Jul 26, 2008)

My number 0ne bow!!!! It is a 09 model and has the original string on it. I baby this bow. It has a very smooth draw and a nice wall. I have owned alot of PSE bows and this is by far there best single cam bow. I like one cam bows, My bow fits me. It is like a natural extention of my arm. But I would encourage you to shoot one. Some people are different. But I'll bet you end up with one. I want to try the 2011 model. People are saying it is even better.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 2010 xs model and I love it, for the money, heck even for more money, you will be hard pressed to find a better shooting bow. I love the size of the xs as it allows for really tight shots through trees and from blinds, and I have a 30.5 inch draw. It is as accurate as can be and shoots lights out


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

love my 2009 mc best shooting single cam bow i have ever owened or shot by far.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Will be shooting my '09 BM for many years to come. Can see no reason to shoot anything else. Mel


----------



## Capt Billy (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with all. I too hunted with the XS and the MC in the past few years, Said I would never shoot a double cam bow again until the EVO can out. You will love the BowMadness line. The XS is one of the best treestand bow made IMHO or go with the MC model for the 10 extra FPS.


----------



## Heavymand (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a bit late with this reply but oh well. My first bow was a Prker hunter Mag I bought from a friend (who screwed me on it, good friend huh) it was 37 1/2" axle to axle and I'm a short guy. Needless to say I hit myself in the knee with the cam when shooting from a chair. Almost turned me off to bow hunting. But then I bought the Bow Madness XS. IT's my size and since I hunt mostly from sitting in ground blinds it's great for shooting sitting down. My accuracy improved by leaps and bounds. I can't say how much I love this bow! Very smooth, comfortable, light, quiet it is everthing I ever wanted.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

I have two of the 2010 MC models. The MC cam is very smooth and it is easy to shoot. Good speed for a single cam too. I have taken 6 shots at deer in the last two years with only one miss and that was due to a yardage miscalculation. The Bow Madness has been good to me and will be my bow for a long time.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't think the person gives a rip anymore seeing this post is 3 years old and he has more than likely moved on LOL.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

Dale_B1 said:


> I don't think the person gives a rip anymore seeing this post is 3 years old and he has more than likely moved on LOL.


It's been almost another year and you probably don't give a rip either, but it matters to ppl like me who are looking to buy a 2nd bow and want a good used one. Find my way here via google and appreciate all the replies.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I owned and shot the [email protected] out of a 2009 madness 32. Great bow I don't even know why I sold it really! It was also the only bow I've owned that actually shot a couple of fps. faster than what they advertised. I don't know if that is the case with all of them or not. what I liked about my 09 was that the mass weight was really light great for packing around in the woods or long 3d shoots. Since than they have put on a few lbs. However I heard the cams are faster! I also shoot the 09 xs. I have nothing but good to say about that as well!


----------



## zuber6022 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a bow madness xp. i love it, i shoot a 387 .g arrow 28 in. draw @ 304 fps @ 67 lbs. when i crank it down to 70 lbs. m at 321. this bow does have a very solid back wall w/no creep when at full draw it wants to go. that is how they get the high speeds out of it. it does draw very smooth (but stiff)with a quick cam over right into the wall. it does draw like a 70 lb. bow not like a 50 lb. so if you have any shoulder problems you will not enjoy this bow. i went from a pse stinger 3g at 72 lbs. to this bow madness xp. and had to start out at 60 lbs. until i got used to the stiffer draw cycle. i have found that with this very fast bow with the short brace height that cheaper fall away rests will not work no mater how i tune them i tried (trophy taker smack down,QAD, ultra rest and QAD, HDX) and the only one that will work is the Ripcord, Code Red. i suggest shooting one today.


----------



## Mallrat (Sep 14, 2014)

Whisker Bisket work? I suppose the "full contact" could cost a few fps and negate the advantage of using that bow, or it could cause other problems that I'm not aware of, I just really dig the simplicity.


----------



## Martinsuperfan (Oct 7, 2019)

I really like the looks of the new bow madness unleashed. I am sure it’s a great bow but I could be wrong
I currently shoot a Martin though


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, this is an awfully OLD thread! GO Bowmadness! LOL 



Martinsuperfan said:


> I really like the looks of the new bow madness unleashed. I am sure it’s a great bow but I could be wrong
> I currently shoot a Martin though


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I was about to reply to the OP "Which one? There's been several models over the years..." then i realized this thread is 10 years old. :/


----------



## SmittyKC (Oct 13, 2018)

Got me one at the end of Missouri bow season. I’ve always shot PSE and this bow is the best of them all so far! It’s a little heavy but is extremely quiet with little vibration. PSE is always a good route when you don’t want to spend an arm and leg on Mathews or Hoyt. If you didn’t shoot a Madness, you need too.


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a bow madness epix. It’s a pretty sweet bow for the money. Like others have said. Solid back wall for a string stop. Draw is what you’d expect from a 6” BH - aggressive cam roll over into a decent valley. It’s not too short ATA so holds well. Mine shoots well with an HDX rest. Finish on the bow in camo is done well. Easy bow to set up and tune. Don’t even need a press to adjust DL so if you have arrows already cut to length you can save yourself some time and money by not going to the shop. The bow is not as loud as my quest hammer but definitely faster. Great speed and overall value for the price. It’s not a flagship but at half the price you can’t beat it.


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Once I started using drop away rests, I won’t shoot a whisker biscuit again. Have a friend the bow at a good distance and watch the arrow fly. You can see the accuracy and FPS degradation. For me it’s worth it to buy an entry level or mid tier bow as the madness and spend the money on better accessories. Better rest and sight. Then if you upgrade bows, just take them with you. Like a good scope off a rifle.


----------



## Cmillz516 (Oct 4, 2018)

Everybody is a bit different, so you have to shoot it for yourself. BUT I did have one for a few years. I loved the bow. Draw cycle was great and it was just a plain shooter. I sold it to a friend to help him get started in bow hunting. He just killed his first buck with it yesterday. Great bows for the money.


----------

